# Zahlen zwischenspeichern?



## ShastyMcNastee (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi all.
Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Ich soll ein kleines Programm schreiben, dass solange eine Zahleneingabe fordert, bis 0 gedrückt wird.
Dann am Ende soll mir das Programm die Summe aller eingegeben Zahlen anzeigen.

Nun müssen diese Zahlen doch irgendwie zwischengespeichert werden oder?
Ich weiß nicht wie das aussehen soll.

Könntet ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## lernen.2007 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

die erste Frage ist: Was für zahlen, ich meine mit Nachkommastellen oder ohne?

Gruß
erkan


----------



## ShastyMcNastee (20. Oktober 2007)

Ne, sollen nur ganze Zahlen sein, ohne Nachkommastellen


----------



## zeja (20. Oktober 2007)

Du könntest die Zahlen z.B. in einer Liste wie der ArrayList zwischenspeichern.


----------



## Schnacki (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde das so machen:

(Noch nicht getestet);


```
Scanner s = new Scanner(System.in);
int eingabe, summe;
while((eingabe = s.nextInt())!=0) {
      summe+=eingabe;
}
System.out.println(summe);
```

Schnacki


----------



## ShastyMcNastee (21. Oktober 2007)

OK, ich werds mal ausprobieren. Danke


----------



## ShastyMcNastee (22. Oktober 2007)

Habs jetzt mal mit nem Array probiert.
Aber jetzt komm ich mit der Addition nicht weiter.
Wie kann ich denn die in dem Array gespeicherten Zahlen addieren?

Hier mal meine Syntax:

```
import java.util.*;
public class addieren
{
    public static void main(String[]args)
    {
        int  x, i;
        int[] array = new int[100];
          
        do
        {
            Scanner tastatur=new Scanner(System.in);
                    System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie eine ganze Zahl ein");
                    i=tastatur.nextInt();
                    array[i] = i;
                    

        }while(i!=0) ;
      
System.out.print(array);
}

}
```


----------



## HerbertXXL (22. Oktober 2007)

Warum möchtest Du die Zahlen unbedingt zwischen speichern?
Schnacki hat doch vorgemacht wie es geht 
Gruß Herbert


----------

